#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Hoe koop ik een huis in Marokko ?

## Jos Deuling

Ik heb een artikel geschreven met achtergrondinformatie over het kopen van een huis in Marokko. Wellicht interessant voor mensen die plannen hebben om naar Marokko te emigreren.

Hier is de link :

Een huis in Marokko kopen

----------


## h1985

Appartementsblok met 6 woningen/appartementen (volledig vergund).
Plaats: Bouzarzaan, op 3km van centrum Nador, 500m van de steenweg, 500m van station.
Oppervlakte perceel: 252m
Deze is nog niet volledig afgewerkt: Het gelijkvloers is nog niet ingedeeld. dit wordt garage gecombineerd met een aantal kamers (keuken, sanitair en salon).
Het eerste en tweede verdieping is ingedeeld en geplakt, elektriciteit en waterleidingen.

Te koop in dit stadium, of verder afgewerkt.

Indeling per appartement: Centrale (open) ruimte, Badkamer+WC, Keuken, 2 slaapkamers, Salon

Kandidaten die overgaan tot de aankoop, krijgen hun reiskosten vergoed. Komt het niet tot een akkoord, zijn de reiskosten voor eigen rekening.

voor fotos kan ik ze mailen..

----------


## dikra imo

Ik wil info over hoe een appartement kopen in Marokko via welke fonds

----------


## dikra imo

Omgeving Saidia heb gehoord dat deze rond de 25 duizend zijn

----------

